# Disparus médiatiques, que sont-ils devenus ?



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

*Hélène Rolles*

Après avoir mystérieusement échoué à devenir l'égérie d'une célèbre marque de cosmétiques anti-rides et poches, elle anime désormais la foire au boudin chez Monoprix.

Après, elle va à la cafet', comme au bon vieux temps,
mais seule,
toute seule.

*Jean-Luc lahaye*

Il écrit un livre, une sorte de nouveau manuel du savoir vivre.
Le titre provisoire serait :
"Prépubère ou épilée, comment faire la différence"


"Femme,
fe-mme..."

Ouais, ouais, c'est ça Jean-Luc.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> elle va à la cafet', comme au bon vieux temps,
> mais seule,
> toute seule.




*Et ce*
pour notre plus grand bien.

Merci Hélène Rolles.




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

*Jacques Martin*

Mort depuis dix ans,
_Sous vos applaudissements_

Son clone ne va pas fort, après quelques apparitions à la télé, il a déjà pris du bide, des rides et des joues.
On le pressent pour remplacer Hélène Rolles à la foire au boudin car Monoprix en a marre de la guitare folk de cette buveuse-de-café-à-la-cafet' qu'en plus, plus personne ne sait qui c'est, alors...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Un topic à suivre assurément!


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un topic à suivre assurément!


Un monologue...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Du flood ...:rateau:

Je vais transférer dans Switch et conseil d'achat...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un monologue...



 C&#8217;est parti pour


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Et jérôme ? de premiers baisers ???


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et jérôme ? de premiers baisers ???



C.Jérôme?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2006)

Emploi à mi temps chez John B Root....


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Et JR ?
Et l'inspecteur Colombo?
Et les ABBA?
Et Tabatha Cash?
Et Brigitte Lahaie?
Et la première femme de Johnny Halliday, la première femme d'Eddy Barclay...

Je me fais beaucoup de soucis pour eux


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et Brigitte Lahaie?


Tout les jours sur RMC Info à parler Q


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et jérôme ? de premiers baisers ???


 Il a sûrement mal tourné lui ! :rateau:




(naaan pas taper c'est la faute à supermoquetteuuuuuuh ! :casse: )


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

J'aimerais un résumé des 1000 derniers épisodes de:

Santa Barbara 
et
Les feux de l'amour...

Please :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais un résumé des 1000 derniers épisodes de:
> 
> Santa Barbara
> et
> ...


 y'à un fil qui résume bien ... ça parle de parrainage je crois :hein:

Moi j'aimerai bien savoir ce que devient la gamine qui présentait une émission pour gamins et c'était aussi elle qui chantait le générique d'un dessin animé avec un dragon (naan pas Spyro ) ... rha comment elle s'appelait :rateau: 
j'dirais comme ça à tout hasard ... elle doit plus être gamine maintenant


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

> Et la première femme de Johnny Halliday, la première femme d'Eddy Barclay...



Elles se sont remariées dont l'une avec Jacques Martin qui lui, en a refilé une à Sarko 

Vrai méli mélo


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Il a sûrement mal tourné lui ! :rateau:
> )


Ah ? lui aussi postes sur macgé ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'à un fil qui résume bien ... ça parle de parrainage je crois :hein:
> 
> Moi j'aimerai bien savoir ce que devient la gamine qui présentait une émission pour gamins et c'était aussi elle qui chantait le générique d'un dessin animé avec un dragon (naan pas Spyro ) ... rha comment elle s'appelait :rateau:
> j'dirais comme ça à tout hasard ... elle doit plus être gamine maintenant



Samdynamite l'émission?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? lui aussi postes sur macgé ?


Arrête tu vas encore exciter toutes les nioubi*E*s


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C.Jérôme?


C'était Jérôme.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Samdynamite l'émission?



Voilaaaa :rateau: je viens de faire une recherche c'était bien ça ... et la gamine s'appelait Brenda ! 
Et le dragon .. :hein: Denver je crois (rholala la mémoire :rose: )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu vas encore exciter toutes les nioubi*E*s


Les filles ? il n'a pas encore parrainé une nioube


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Samdynamite l'émission?


 




http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...+le+dernier+dinosaure&svnum=10&hl=fr&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

*David*

Il est bien venu pour les vacances, finalement (car il n'a pas changé d'adresse)
Mais Jonathan s'était barré...

Ben, dites, il en pleure encore.


----------



## bens (13 Janvier 2006)

Pour en revenir au sujet et pour ceux que ça intérresent (vous serez très nombreux j'en suis sure!),

- je suis soulagée et ravie de vous annoncer que Corbier ("Pas de pitié pour les croissants", club Dorothée) vient de sortir un nouvel album :
http://www.francoiscorbier.com/

- et que David (Hasselhoff, bien entendu !) fait de la musique aussi :
http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=Gi2CfuqcUGE


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

N'oublions pas pour que plus jamais ça : 

http://www.stars-oubliees.com/ 

 

Bon sinon le facteur de l'Ile aux Enfants il est devenu quoi ? Parfois je pense à tous ces gens devenus sans doute vieux, insuffisants respiratoires, aigris par "le système qu'a pas voulu d'eux passqu'ils avaient pas d'appuis", peut-être morts, ou au contraire reconvertis avec bonheur dans autre chose et regardant avec tendresse leur passage éphémère et scintillant devant l'objectif de la caméra comme un cierge magique brûle en silence sous le regard ému d'un enfant qui grandit ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2006)

Selon que sont ils devenus.net

*Ce qu'est devenu(e) Brenda Hervé ...*
Brenda aurait interprété une chanson pour la Bande Originale française du dessin-animé "Le Roi Lion 2".

Elle tourne désormais avec le groupe "Ame Soeur", aux cotés de ses deux soeurs et de son père. Leur musique est influencée de tradition celtique.

http://www.quesontilsdevenus.net/fiche,257.html


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet et pour ceux que ça intérresent (vous serez très nombreux j'en suis sure!),
> 
> - je suis soulagée et ravie de vous annoncer que Corbier ("Pas de pitié pour les croissants", club Dorothée) vient de sortir un nouvel album :
> http://www.francoiscorbier.com/
> ...


Et voilà comment on pourri un "beau" sujet tout en méchanceté gratuite avec de vraies infos...

En fait :

*David Hasselhoff*

Est actuellement en procès avec Bob l'éponge (souvenez-vous, l'implant mamaire droit de P. Anderson... C'était lui !)
Après avoir tourné un film ensemble, le grand David aurait laissé plein de poils dans la mer(e) à Bob et des caleçons rouges sales sous tous les canapés.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et JR ?
> Et l'inspecteur Colombo?
> Et les ABBA?
> Et Tabatha Cash?
> ...


Ah toi aussi? 

Ceci dit vu la vitesse du cycle du  " produit Star" _ " ch'suis célaibreu au niveau des médias t'voas , et pis là  ch'suis plus médiatisé, or donc  dans quel etat j'erre"_
 ca concerna un paquet de stars de 3 minutes  

A noter sur ce sujet un bon petit livre
"l'idole " de Thierry Joncour
Un banal individu sort de chez lui et se rend compte que tout le monde le traite en Star. Il pige pas mais ca va bouleverser sa vie

Assez  féroce et jouissif
( se trouve dans les bonnes biblios municipales de prêt)


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

>



 Personne ne sait-il jamais demander comment Denver qui sort de son ½uf dans le premier épisode peut par la suite partager ses souvenirs avec les jeunes gens qui l&#8217;ont découvert alors qu&#8217;il n&#8217;est sensé n&#8217;être même pas né ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

C&#8217;est quand même tordu cette histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *David*
> 
> Il est bien venu pour les vacances, finalement (car il n'a pas changé d'adresse)
> Mais Jonathan s'était barré...
> ...


  


*Sébastien*

Etant devenu allergique au poil de chien après la disparition de *Belle* ...
Le cours brisé, il s'est lancé à la poursuite d'une belle comme Belle.
Son amour pour les belles truffes humides, des croupes solides et accueillantes ...se verra-t-il assouvi ?
 Et pour illustrer le tout ... quelques belles paroles


_Oui, c'est encore mieux 
Qu'un souvenir d'enfant 
C'est un coin de bleu 
Dans l'univers des grands 

Oui, ça va plus loin 
Que le bonheur du jour 
Belle et Sébastien 
C'est une histoire d'amour 

A dormir ensemble et à grandir ensemble 
Dans les mêmes jeux, un jour on se ressemble 
On court les chemins et on apprend le chien 
On lèche une main et on apprend l'humain 

...


_


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

> Son amour pour les belles truffes humides, des croupes solides et accueillantes ...


Tu parles de toi avec un language... fleuri 

Vengeance !!!


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2006)

et Jordy???


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et Jordy???



Dur, dur d'être un...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et jérôme ? de premiers baisers ???



Jérôme de son prénom, De Premiébézé, de son nom de famille, après avoir quitté la télé a fondé une communauté dans le périgord. Ses adeptes y vénèrent son corps d'athlète et le fois gras. Parfois les deux en même temps. 
Il a les cheveux longs (surtout derrière, parce qu'au dessus, il n'en n'a plus).
Après avoir un temps lancé une OPA sur Rael, il s'est finalement rabattu sur le Temple Solaire et attend la prochain conjoncture favorable à un grand suicide collectif.


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Jérôme de son prénom, De Premiébézé, de son nom de famille, après avoir quitté la télé a fondé une communauté dans le périgord. Ses adeptes y vénèrent son corps d'athlète et le fois gras. PArfois les deux en même temps.
> Il a les cheveux longs (surtout derrière, parce qu'au dessu, il n'en n'a plus).
> Après avoir un temps lancé une OPA sur Rael, il s'est finaleemnt rabattu sur le Temple Solaire et attend la prochain conjoncture favorable à un grans suicide collectif.



C'est une histoire pour destins de gloire.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je m'inquiète pour Thierry Pastor et Corinne Charby...


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

Moi je me demande bien ce qu'est devenu Aldo Maccione que je voyais partout dans les films quand j'étais petit et que j'ai plus jamais vu après..
C'est pas que ça m'empeche de dormir, mais bon.. pourquoi il a disparu??

  :mouais:   

Aldo.. si tu m'entends...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et Jordy???


Ah Jordy...

Total respect pour lui dont la vie est bien au-delà de toutes les conneries que je pourrais inventer sur lui !


(Parce que, faire la Ferme avec de jolis émois adolescent tout rouge sur la gueule à chaque fois qu'une miss gros-seins t'adresse la parole... La classe, quand même ! )


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Aldo.. si tu m'entends...


A 70 ans ( et houichesse) il est toujours dans les parages
dernier rôle en France
"Travaux, on sait quand ça commence... " de Brigitte Roüan ( 2005)


----------



## nicogala (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Du flood ...:rateau:
> 
> Je vais transférer dans Switch et conseil d'achat...


----------



## nicogala (13 Janvier 2006)

Et Douchka, l'amie des enfants ?










...non... me dites pas qu'elle aussi comme Dorothée et Arianne est passée au pxxx ... !?!

(y avait des photos hors charte aussi  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de toi avec un language... fleuri


Et voilà dis c'est pas parce que t'as aperçu ma truffe que t'as tout vu hein ! :rateau:



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vengeance !!!


ah .. oui ... ..quand ? :rose:


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

Et Laroche Valmont, hein ? Qui se rappelle de ce chanteur des années 80 et de son (seul) titre phare et Oh combien culte ? 

Des points disco au premier qui me le donne.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Et Laroche Valmont, hein ? Qui se rappelle de ce chanteur des années 80 et de son (seul) titre phare et Oh combien culte ?
> 
> Des points disco au premier qui me le donne.



J'avais encore le look coco dans mon itunes la semaine dernière...


----------



## dellys (13 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'avais encore le look coco dans mon itunes la semaine dernière...



Et moi j'me l'passe en boucle quand j'ai pas le moral...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et qui chantait "Les petits boudins" ???   hein



Robert Farel. Et qui se les tape depuis ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et qui chantait "Les petits boudins" ???   hein



Robert Farel. Sur des paroles de Gainsbourg


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2006)

Ah mais oui mais non

" les petits boudins" 
premier interprete de cette chanson pour qui elle fut écrite par Gainsbourg
en 1967 Dominique Walter  ( fils de Michele Arnaud une des premières interprêtes de...Gainsbourg )

et un peu de in topic (sisi)aussi le père de Clémence Arnaud ex drucker girl (in topic donc)

En passant , la version Farel de 87 fut produite par Daho


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle fait plutôt "star des...parents" là ... et visez le regard plongeant du Tonton



Bah qui n'aurait pas plongé aussi... ?


----------



## mamyblue (13 Janvier 2006)

Non pas encore...
Mais toi gentil supermoquette  tu veux pas en parrainé une...  


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les filles ? il n'a pas encore parrainé une nioube


----------



## Kreck (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais un résumé des 1000 derniers épisodes de:
> 
> Santa Barbara
> et
> ...



John aime Glenda, mais Glenda aime Bob. Bob ne sait pas trop et il a repris la boisson. Il fait des moulinets avec les bras dans le patio pendant que Gladys, son ex-femme qu'il doit de nouveau épouser en mai, le trompe avec Roberto, le jardiner espagnol qui est en fait un espion moldave venu dérober les plans de l'usine de polochons de Gary. Gary, aveuglé par la haine qu'il porte à John (sans qu'on sache vraiment pourquoi) décide de se lancer à l'assaut de la conquête. Il quitte donc les USA pour le Texas. Pendant ce temps, un détective privé, Frank, enquête. Gladys, qui est décidément une femme facile, se laisse séduire par Frank ; ils se marient et ont des enfants assez vite (deux, trois mois max) ce qui éveille les soupçons de Frank. Gary revient, il a changé de coupe de cheveux (permanente avec ventilateur sur la mèche en toute circonstance) et fait des choses utiles : porter des costumes chics et boire des bourbons secs. Sur instruction de Roberto, vrai jardinier mais faux espagnol, la moldavie décide d'envahir les USA mais c'est un échec (on ne comprend pas trop pourquoi, a priori c'est parce que personne ne s'en rend compte). Roberto se suicide. Mais en fait il fait semblant d'être mort, ou il revit, là encore on sait pas trop, Il y a ici un vrai parfum de mystère. Pendant ce temps, John aime Glenda, mais Glenda aime Bob. Bob ne sait pas trop où il en est et il a reprit la boisson.


----------



## quetzalk (13 Janvier 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> John aime Glenda, mais Glenda aime Bob(...)



Un post culte comme il y a longtemps que je n'en avais pas pissé de rire sous la chaise (pas de souci j'ai isolé les cables du mac)    .
Dites les admin on peut pas le mettre en citation du jour ? :love:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2006)

Faut pas trop se fier à la vision "guignols"

depuis son éloignement de la scène médiatique il fut et est toujours
-délégué au BIT ( bureau international du travail)
-Président du CA de l'OIT ( organisation internationale du travail)
et parallèlement  à la Cour des Comptes
 conseiller maître puis Président de la Cour des Comptes

Postes peu médiatiques mais de bosseur


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3606040&postcount=151


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais le clown à droite c'est qui :mouais:



le problème c'est que le clown de droite il est à gauche :rateau:


----------



## golf (14 Janvier 2006)

Pfff...
Tout n'est qu'illusion :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pfff...
> Tout n'est qu'illusion :rateau:


oui

 d'ailleurs la citation exacte 
" tout ca n'est qu"une _illussionne , ca marche pas, hihihi"_


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

Lui m'a bien fait rire à l'époque, avec Denise Fabre


----------



## Kreck (14 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> d'ailleurs la citation exacte
> " tout ca n'est qu"une _illussionne , ca marche pas, hihihi"_



touche pas le matériel : ce type a inventé LA devise à mettre en frontispice de son ordinateur


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2006)

Et quiconque est un peu familer avec le domaine te dira qu'il était très bon ( faut être très bon pour faire semblant de rater)

Quant à Demise  , elle est reconvertie dans la restauration de luxe
( la ferme Saint Simon à Paris dans le 7è )


----------



## dellys (14 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que le clown de droite il est à gauche :rateau:



Donc, et si je comprend bien, au centre c'est Bayrou ?!   

La photo est flou et pas récente mèèèèèèèèèh ... on le reconnait bien !! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Poursuit sa remarquable carrière de vu_à_la_télé_qu'on_sait_pas_trop_pourquoi.

Il a désormais écrit un livre pour raconter sa vie et pleurer que son (vilain) papa lui a piqué tous ses sous.

On attend le tome II avec impatience - il paraît qu'il y narre avec une remarquable verve, comment sa mère lui coupait les cheveux elle-même pour économiser le coiffeur et qu'elle est incapable aujourd'hui de lui rendre ses cheveux.

Ah la la, il y a de la misère dans le monde, tout de même !


----------



## mikoo (6 Avril 2006)

Cette chose qu'on appelait "Larusso" :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Cette chose qu'on appelait "Larusso" :mouais: :afraid:


Après avoir chanté "tu oublieras" et s'être rendu-compte que, en effet...

Elle s'est reconvertie dans la voyance, la numérologie, toutes ces conneries sous le pseudonyme assez ésotérique de "Lejeanjacques"

Mais ça ne marche pas très fort non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant que Back-Cat ne soit pas accourru Quatre à Cat' pour supprimer ce message (et celui du PurFils). Lui qui a une sainte horreur de tout ce qui peut entraîner du flood politique sur le Bar.  Même De Gaulle il me l'a viré un jour ! C'est dire qu'il est allergique le chaton....
> 
> Ouh ouh ! Maaaaaa-tou !


Ce n'est pas bien de dénoncer ses petits camarades... surtout en ressortant une photo "polémique" que tout le monde avait oublié dans les profondeurs du bar.
ts ts ts !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Oh tu sais j'ai toujours eu une âme de délateur et de fayot ! D'ailleurs mon grand-père a beaucoup écrit pendant...grmlll.... bref....


----------



## mikoo (7 Avril 2006)

Severine Ferrer : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après s'être fait virée d'M6, on la croyait has been et voilà qu'elle (re)vient nous casser les oreilles pour l'Eurovision 2006. En effet, elle y réprésente la contrée des malpropres : Monaco, avec son titre "La coco dance" au paroles joviales et attendrissantes : "J&#8217;ai ce qu&#8217;il te faut pour te soigner, Un p&#8217;tit coup de rein bien balancé". Video niaisoute à voir ici.
:afraid: :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Severine Ferrer :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Affligeant....
En plus, dans ce sous-clip, elle est même pas bien synchro avec son play-back quand elle est filmée en train de "chanter" dans le studio....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Ah, les vieux fils, le temps de ma jeunesse...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (9 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, les vieux fils, le temps de ma jeunesse...



C'était le bon temps ma bonne Germaine...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

On ne voit plus beaucoup Michael Jackson, il est malade ?


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> On ne voit plus beaucoup Michael Jackson, il est malade ?



On s'en fout...
Heureusement, on a toujours Franky Vincent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2009)

Comme quoi y'avait de bon sujets au Bar...


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2011)

en parlant des grands disparus... le nombre de contributeurs de ce fil mémorable ayant totalement disparus des écrans est impressionant!
A commencer par l'initiateur du sujet PonkHead

MacG a-t-il été submergé par un tsunami durant l'été???


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2011)

LaHorde© a pris ses quartiers d'été.
Elle les garde aussi pour l'hiver...


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2011)

Bon, ben je sens que je vais partir hiverner avec eux alors...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Septembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> LaHorde© a pris ses quartiers d'été.
> Elle les garde aussi pour l'hiver...


Voilà.


----------

